# Colour pigeons can see



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

I was wondering, Does anybody have an idea what colour a pigeon can see .............

I want to paint my roof a colour that the pigeons can see a mile away. Something like orange ................

What colour is your roof?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I think there can be different answers on this I just called up my mentor the other day to ask him if color of loft mattered he said no. Some say they are color blind others say they see red black and white. One guy in the club was telling me that he heard on a nice sunny clear day a pigeon can see 60 miles a head I'm guessing thats one of the many theories of how they home. I can say one thing I heard that they used to locate people where orange life vests in water.. so I guess orange?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeons see more color than we do. Full color plus UV light. All birds can, it's one way some birds tell each other a part (like where we see two male cardinals identical, in the UV world, they may look slightly different).

Pigeons were once trained to pinpoint orange life vests of people abandoned at sea. Since they could see much better in fog and bad weather than us.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* The answer is yes the color to use would be International Orange, also paint it in a circle or tri-angle.Make these shapes about 3 feet across.The U.S. Army had different shapes painted on there mobile lofts these lofts were moved as the front lines moved the birds were able to find their lofts by the color and shape on the roof of their loft.The U.S.COAST GUARD did studys using pigeons in rescue work of people lost at sea. The birds were better at finding people lost then humans and that is why most life jackets are yellow or orange in color.* GEORGE


----------



## pinedarene2017 (Dec 27, 2021)

BlackWing said:


> I was wondering, Does anybody have an idea what colour a pigeon can see .............
> 
> I want to paint my roof a colour that the pigeons can see a mile away. Something like orange ................
> 
> What colour is your roof?


Blue


----------

